# Solar storms



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Anybody catch the article in national geographic on solar super storms in the past June issue? I thought it was great and it made me feel really good about being a little more prepared than most. Check it out if you havent read it. It answered a lot of questions for me.


----------

